# Wingmaster Sandpiper 150



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone heard of them? My brother was looking forward to buying his first skiff this weekend from another form member and long story short they couldn't agree on a price. He went home empty handed. :'( :'( :'( I saw this skiff on Instagram and showed it to him. He got super excited. Seems to be the exact size skiff he's looking for. He plans on mainly fishing solo and wants something he can learn the lagoon on and not break the bank. Didn't know if anyone had any info I could pass along to him?

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like a decent value. Only potential problem I see is that it looks as if it could have some major hull slap.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

$8000 for a bare 14' skiff? I'm sure it's nice, but that seems like a lot to spend with trailer, motor, electronics, push pole, and miscellaneous gear still to be added to the final price. I'm guessing bottom line more like $13,000. Here are just a few of this morning's local CL choices that would get a lot more boat for the money, and I didn't even include jon boats.

http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html
http://lakecity.craigslist.org/boa/4709737877.html
http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/4721523656.html
http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/4714991684.html
http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/4673216138.html


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

> $8000 for a bare 14' skiff?  I'm sure it's nice, but that seems like a lot to spend with trailer, motor, electronics, push pole, and miscellaneous gear still to be added to the final price.  I'm guessing bottom line more like $13,000. Here are just a few of this morning's local CL choices that would get a lot more boat for the money, and I didn't even include jon boats.
> 
> http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html
> http://lakecity.craigslist.org/boa/4709737877.html
> ...


No its 8000 for everything including motor, trailer, platform, grab bar/console. not to mention all the other standard features that they include that arent so standard like the non skid deck and pop up push cleats, only thing your missing is a pushpole


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Is that Gladesman still for sale in the classifieds? A Gman on a ramlin trailer has to be a better boat, especially if solo fishing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^ That's what he originally wanted. He looked at the one in Orlando on Saturday but they couldn't agree on a price. He says the one in SC is to far. He has a set price he's willing to spend. Used: $7000 and new: $10,000. He's 100% on staying within his budget. Or should I say his wife is.  

If anyone else has any other options please chime in. He is not a fan of gheenoes though. He wants a little more boat look/feel. I hope that statement doesnt offend anyone.

Thanks again,
Evan


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

LT25, Shadowcast 16 and Saltmarsh are out? Those can be had for under 10k new.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks pretty tippy. The console did stand out as not being nearly as nice a finish as the rest of the boat.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd still rather have this one for about the same price or less. No sales tax.

http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> I'd still rather have this one for about the same price or less.  No sales tax.
> 
> http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html


being limited to a 12" draft and breaking your back every time you pole is not for everybody.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

^^^ Agreed. He's looking for a 6" boat. And also something small and light. Easy to pole. He's going to be fishing solo 95% of the time. He also wants something easy to maintain. Super simple/not much to go wrong. A red plastic gas tank doesn't scare him. Sh!t he probably prefers it. Lol


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Looks a whole lot like a Fin&feather 

http://lakeland.craigslist.org/boa/4715872618.html


Did I say that?


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

He should look at the salt marsh skiffs


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Those boats look very slap happy with that front end. They look like a better duck boat than a Goon skiff. Those teds have seen a boat or two.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

That was the first thing I said when I saw it swampfox. Looks like a F&F.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was cool meeting your bro on Saturday. He's a super nice guy that seems to know what he wants when it comes to a rig. Sorry we could not come to terms on the boat but I'm on the hunt for one for him. May have come across a lead on an original owner Gman around the corner but he is like me and needs a little thinking time. Loll let you know if I hear anything soon..


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

> > I'd still rather have this one for about the same price or less.  No sales tax.
> >
> > http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the boat listed above drafts way less than 12". Do you want to catch fish or pole around sniffing your own farts? Getting to where the fish are is 95% motor, 4.5% trolling motor and 0.5% poling. If you're doing it any other way, you're just wasting time and getting a workout that could be done a lot cheaper.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> Those boats look very slap happy with that front end. They look like a better duck boat than a Goon skiff. Those teds have seen a boat or two.


X2, I would really have to pole it in all directions to see how it does. Hull slap in the lagoon is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I wonder what the story is on the Sandpiper? I wonder of they bought the molds. Or just splashed a old 96 16. The early ones like this one looked the best to me. But for some reason they did a complete redo on the front end on later ones. Not sure what prompted the change. Seems like i remember some saying you get a good splash from the front. But this should be a good bit lighter than any F&F. Since all of the F&F used a liner for the build. I think the company went under in 99. They definitely are building them with better materials and technique.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Speaking of splashing. 
http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4680051717.html

Maybe we should start a thread on how many Gheenoe knock offs there are out there. :-?


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Sam Root http://saltyshores.com has one of the Sandpipers. He's been posting some about it on Instagram, Twitter, and FB.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks really nice except for the fact that it has to be loud in a slight breeze. Similar to my Gheenoe and its annoying most of the time. Even with weight up front (battery and an extra 40lbs) its slappy as hell if I'm on the cooler on the back poling myself around. Hard to look past the price though, good deal for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

No worries AfterHours. Cant get mad at a man for not wanting to sell his baby. I'd be lying if i said I wasn't disappointed you couldn't work something out. I was super excited to have it in the family. 

Thanks for keeping an eye out though!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I think I would bump up that used budget, for that gman. That is the possibly the best skiff for solo fishing the lagoon. I've seen that wingmaster before. I thought the same thing, as another member mentioned, it looks like hull slap could be an issue. Also the fact that it's a brand new company, and may or may not be around in a year. That would be a concern for me. Whereas the gman is from an established and top tier manufacturer. For this area and how he plans on using it... That gman is the ideal skiff for his needs, period.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > I'd still rather have this one for about the same price or less.  No sales tax.
> > >
> > > http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html
> >
> ...


Why is it, you think you can't pole around AND catch fish? As someone who only poles and catches the hell outta fish, your mentality is baffling to me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > I'd still rather have this one for about the same price or less.  No sales tax.
> > >
> > > http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html
> >
> ...


This is probably one of the most ignorant statements ever made on this forum.
I have never had a trolling motor and don't ever intend on doing so. I pole all day long and get the job done well. When you're fishing water too shallow for trolling motors, it makes them irrelevant anyway. At the end of the day, they're just an annoying fly line trap that's always in the way. I'll pass, leave me with my push pole. You'll rarely ever see me fishing in water that is deep enough to actually ever use a trolling motor.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

What's that I smell?


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

your mustache.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> What's that I smell?


That would be the stench of your own ignorance...


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > > I'd still rather have this one for about the same price or less.  No sales tax.
> > >
> > > http://ocala.craigslist.org/bod/4705558184.html
> >
> ...


Sniff my own farts ? :

I think florida sportsman forum may be more your speed if you share this sentiment. Yes, I pole very shallow water 95% of the time and don't own a trolling motor. I caught several reds today with their backs 2" out of the water. That skiff you posted would not have even dreamed of getting me in the vicinity. 

Sorry to derail this thread but I'm pretty sure the OP is looking for advice on a skiff that will poll SHALLOW and be able to be fished by a SINGLE person.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I suspected that my fart-sniffing comment would draw a response from some of the nature boys here and I haven't been disappointed. To each his own, but poling around all day is not the most productive way to catch fish. I guess I'm more of a tournament fisherman than most on this site, and in a tournament getting to the fish fast and sometimes with the need to travel long distance is what makes for success. Poling only comes into play for very short and intense periods, and even then, quite infrequently.

OTOH, if you're in no hurry to catch fish and just want the workout, pole away. It won't hurt my feelings, just stay down wind.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

this is a ridiculous argument simply because it is going to be different according to where you are fishing. I've been working the mangroves and oyster bars around crystal river/Othello. most of the time the tidal current precludes any attempt to pole. If I was in the lagoon it would be a different story.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

> I suspected that my fart-sniffing comment would draw a response from some of the nature boys here and I haven't been disappointed.  To each his own, but poling around all day is not the most productive way to catch fish.  I guess I'm more of a tournament fisherman than most on this site, and in a tournament getting to the fish fast and sometimes with the need to travel long distance is what makes for success.  Poling only comes into play for very short and intense periods, and even then, quite infrequently.
> 
> OTOH, if you're in no hurry to catch fish and just want the workout, pole away.  It won't hurt my feelings, just stay down wind.



You sound pretty awesome.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fin n feather with a cap. Looks like a decent deal with everything included. That's assuming they know how to build a structurally sound hull. 

Mr. Tournamenter fisher has the flats game figure out. 

I'm going to take a stab at this, lets see how many I get right. You have a full size flats boat, 18 ft, minimum 80" inch beam, 12" draft, 2 power poles, a 48v trolling motor system with an on board charger, mandatory stereo, huge ass live well that doubles as a big beer cooler and a 150+ hp bolted on the transom. On your off days from the imaginary flw tour you anchor up with both power poles and soak cut bait and fill the cooler full of meat while getting shit faced. At that point you don't care so you toss the bottles overboard, along with some other trash that is in your way. On your " tournament days" you are the same guy that drills the flat going 30 mph in a hurry, the same flat that I have been quietly poling for the last hour. Once you have touched down and announced your arrival to every living thing in sight you raise the motor up and proceed to chew up the next 100 yds till you can go no further. At that point you terrorize the flat at blazing speed with your trolling motor without regard to anyone that was there before you. You are probably making 1000+ blind cast per day while trying to manage the trolling motor prop cavitation.

Yep I know your type very well. The main difference between your style and those that pole is how we go about catching fish. The fish I catch are done so intentionally. I can see them ahead of time and expect the to eat. The fish you catch are mainly by blind luck, blind casting, accident and chance. Guess it comes down to which style we feel is more rewarding.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

You Yankee boys are funny.  Here's a photo of my toy boat.  Just proves how wrong you are.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd...._=1425491352_1f21fdbf6b718d9f318c9d2dcb7d86d7


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That is your tournament boat? Not likely bro. I have no problem with your point of view, although I'm not a fan of tournaments as a whole. The point that different locations are fished differently is valid but attacking a guy on either side is just futile. Neither party will budge. Fishing must be slow early this year


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> That is your tournament boat? Not likely bro. I have no problem with your point of view, although I'm not a fan of tournaments as a whole. The point that different locations are fished differently is valid but attacking a guy on either side is just futile. Neither party will budge. Fishing must be slow early this year


It's just Wednesday.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> I suspected that my fart-sniffing comment would draw a response from some of the nature boys here and I haven't been disappointed.  To each his own, but poling around all day is not the most productive way to catch fish.  I guess I'm more of a tournament fisherman than most on this site, and in a tournament getting to the fish fast and sometimes with the need to travel long distance is what makes for success.  Poling only comes into play for very short and intense periods, and even then, quite infrequently.
> 
> OTOH, if you're in no hurry to catch fish and just want the workout, pole away.  It won't hurt my feelings, just stay down wind.


I have placed in the top 10 of all 4 years I have fished IFA, please go on......


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

They let you fish tournaments out of that thing? Where is the release well? I thought you wanted to go fast? That thing isn't going anywhere quick with that little motor.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Coming from the guy that didn't see the importance of a push pole I was expecting to see a trolling motor bolted on the bow. What happened?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

In all seriousness fellas, please leave the "chit faced bait soaking anglers" out of this argument 

There has been a point and time that probably everyone on this forum has done it out of boredom


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My comment was geared toward the habitual offenders


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> In all seriousness fellas, please leave the "chit faced bait soaking anglers" out of this argument
> 
> There has been a point and time that probably everyone on this forum has done it out of boredom


Yeah! And why do I have to be chit faced to chunk?! Lol

But there are different ways to fish. I fish all kinds of areas, all types of ways. (Except fly because I suck and am impaitient) I know a lot of places I can't fish without a push pole. Others where a mangrove line is too deep to pole. This is like a ford/chevy debate on crack.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Just want to say thanks for all the advice and input on the sandpiper 150. Couldn't of done it without y'all.

Thanks,
Evan


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Just want to say thanks for all the advice and input on the sandpiper 150. Couldn't of done it without y'all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Evan


It did kind of blow up. Back to the original topic though Spruce,
Did he find another boat? And what about a gheenoe? Could get a 15" gheenoe brand new with a 20 suzuki 4s and trailer new for 4-4500$. It could hold it's value and he could off it when the time comes or he wants something newer. Just thinking out loud. Sorry if it was already covered. 

Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Call Harry Spear


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Call Harry Spear


If any of Spears skiffs are 10k or less, BMT. Then he needs to do a better job marketing, cause those things would be selling like hotcakes.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Careful, googanizm is contagious.....


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

> Just want to say thanks for all the advice and input on the sandpiper 150. Couldn't of done it without y'all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Evan


hahaha, some people man.....keyboard cowboys on here!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

To the OP... you're probably not going to find much if any feedback on the wingmaster, cause it's basically brand new. Your brother needs to wet test it, to find out the skinny. Which should be done regardless of internet reviews.
I still think he's selling himself short, passing on the gman. It doesn't really make sense to spend the same amount or more for a lesser skiff, just because it's new. IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Sorry about that guys I just wanted dumb nut to feel like an #ss. But who am I kidding he's one of those special kind of dumb @sses that thinks he's right no matter what. And Im with you Rediculous I think he needs to just cough up the extra $1,000 and by afterhours. I think hes considering it. GZ1 a gheenoe is out of the question he wants something that looks a little more like a boat (Cap and gunnels) I was at Southeast Marine today after work looking at the glide they have sitting on the floor in their showroom. I sent him a chit load of pics while he was in class. Trying to get him to quit F-ing around and just buy a real skiff. They do financing


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

He's probably reading this thread right now. Can I get some help convincing him?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh and he tried to set up a wet test for the sandpiper 150 but Sam Root from Saltyshores has the demo in TX right now.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bet my Gman poles better than that Glide 

How's that for convincing


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Bet my Gman poles better than that Glide
> 
> How's that for convincing



You don't have a Gman!! ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

And my brothers not looking at a sandpiper 150 anymore  ;D


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > Bet my Gman poles better than that Glide
> >
> > How's that for convincing
> 
> ...


Got me there. Guess I need to change the sig..
I have to give it a Farewell "Looks Tippy"


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

There's a skate for sale for ~12-13K


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Thats my buddies skate. Anyways my brother ended up buying Afterhours Gman.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

> Fin n feather with a cap. Looks like a decent deal with everything included. That's assuming they know how to build a structurally sound hull.


Hey guys... I wanted to comment on this after seeing it please.
The man behind this boat and company is Larry Nolan. I can assure you he knows what he is doing. Larry has been around a LONG time doing composites including many things other than boats. He has also consulted for companies getting into resin infusion process, including me. He has been involved in different ways with boat companies we are all familiar with, although they will not be mentioned by name. I would rank Larry in the very top of the field without question.
As far as the boat goes, the molds were acquired from another company.

Thsks Tom


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

If Mr. Mitzi says he is good that's golden


----------

